# 0-10V vs. 4-20mA



## Berx (29 März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage und bin mir sicher dass ich hier sehr bald eine gute Profi-Antwort bekomme - im Voraus schon mal, besten Dank.
(sorry wenn da Thema schon mal hier besprochen wurde)

Also als "SPS-Frischling" würde ich gerne erfahren was die Vor- und Nachteile von diesen beiden im Thema genannten Analog-Signale sind.

Dabei geht es auch, unter anderen, um die Kostenfrage, Zuverlässigkeit, Kabellänge sowie Anschlussmöglichkeiten.

Erfahrungswerte würde ich sehr begrüßen, vorallem auch über was für die verschiedene Aktoren/Sensoren am besten geeignet ist.

Besten Dank noch mal.
Gruß,


----------



## Paule (29 März 2011)

Berx schrieb:


> Dabei geht es auch, unter anderen, um die Kostenfrage, Zuverlässigkeit, Kabellänge sowie Anschlussmöglichkeiten.


Vorteil für die 0-10V Variante:
- Für die Inbetriebnahme die einfachste Variante, wenn der Wert nicht passt schnell mit dem Messgerät parallel drauf und bei 5V müssen dann halt 13824 Punkt rauskommen.

Nachteil für die 0-10V Variante:
- Dreileiter
- Sehr Störanfällig im Bezug auf EMV-Probleme
- Nicht geeignet für längere Leitungen

------------------------------------------------------- 
Vorteil für die 0-20mA Variante:
- Lange Leitungen möglich
- Unempfindlich im Bezug auf EMV - Probleme

Nachteil für die 0-20mA Variante:
- Dreileiter
- Genaue Messung bei Fehlersuche nur über auftrennen der Messstrecke möglich

------------------------------------------------------- 
Vorteile für die 4-20mA Variante:
- Lange Leitungen möglich
- Unempfindlich im Bezug auf EMV - Probleme
- 2-Leiter (in der Regel)

Nachteil für die 4-20mA Variante:
- Messung treibt einen manchmal zum Wannsinn, gerade bei der IBN.
- Skalierung manchmal ein bisschen umständlicher
- Es gibt auch 4Draht 4-20mA
Für mich persönlich der größte Nachteil dieser Variante:
Oft wird vom Hersteller nicht klar angegeben ob es ein aktives oder ein passives Bauteil ist. :twisted:
Da kann man auf der Baustelle oft richtig viel Zeit kaputt machen. Ist es jetzt doch ein aktives Teil, also wieder Codierwürfel drehen, Beschaltung ändern und auf einen separaten Kanal legen, u.s.w.

------------------------------------------------------ 
Persönliches Fazit:
Die zwei Draht 4-20mA Variante ist schon klasse, einfach die zwei Drähte auf die Baugruppe ohne die ganze Minusbrücken (alles viel zu eng), genial.
Und wenn die Zuleitung mal ein paar Meter parallel läuft, geht es auch noch.


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2011)

0-10V ist - wie schon gesagt - sehr empfindlich gegenüber Einstrahlungen. Wenn irgendmöglich meide ich Messgeber mit Spannungsausgang. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, dann nur kurze Kabellängen und baldmöglichst auf dezentralen Analogeingang oder Messwandler.

0/4-20mA ziehe ich vor. Hier musst du allerdings darauf achten, ob aktiv oder passiv, bzw. in welder Leitung der Mess-Strom fliesst. Die Hersteller sind da zum Teil sehr "kreativ". Wenn du dir was gutes tun willst, dann verwendest du Trennklemmen vor dem Eingang. Damit kannst du auch bei Stromausgängen problemlos und unterbrechungsfrei messen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Chräshe (29 März 2011)

Vorteile für die 4-20mA Variante:
- ...
- Kurzschluss und Leiterbruch kann in der Regel erkannt werden


----------



## MSB (29 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Nachteil für die 0-20mA Variante:
> - Dreileiter
> - Genaue Messung bei Fehlersuche nur über auftrennen der Messstrecke möglich



Diesbezüglich könnte dir geholfen werden, für ein klein Häufchen Kieselsteine:
http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/dede/Str...71-Milliamp-Process-Clamp-Meter.htm?PID=69415

-------------------

Also Spannung meide ich im Regelfall auch aus EMV-Gründen.

Also verwende ich eigentlich immer Strom, egal wie, 2,3,4-Leiter 0-20 / 4-20.
Im Unterschied zu Paule habe ich die 2-Leiter-Funktion der Siemens-Baugruppen noch nie genutzt.
Da wo es sich von der Anzahl her lohnen würde, ist dann meistens ein Trennverstärker oder EX im Spiel,
oder auch überhaupt gar keine Siemens-Steuerung.


Den entscheidensten Vorteil darf von 0-10V darf man aber auch nicht verschweigen,
unter anderem deshalb sind 0 bzw. 2-10V in der HLK-Technik eigentlich Standard:
Ganz einfach Parallelschaltung, um z.B. 2 Klappenantriebe gegeneinander zu fahren...

Bei den Strommessignalen stellt mitunter die zulässige Bürde gelegentlich durchaus ein Problem dar.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Berx (30 März 2011)

*Herzlichen Dank! Frage: was ist mit HART?*

Besten Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten und Erfahrungswerte!

Frage - da ich HART nor bei 4-20 mA Geräte kenne - frage ich mal, gibt es da was ähnliches für 0-10V (bzw. 2-10V) Geräte?

Wenn nicht,dann wärediessicher auch ein gewaltiger Vorteil oder?

Was ist den mit IO-Link, wie z.B, bei den ifm Sensoren beschrieben?

Im Voraus, besten Dank nochmal für euere Antworten.

Gruß,
Berx


----------



## Berx (31 März 2011)

*HART und IO-Link*

Hallo Leute,

keine Kommentatre... soll ich vielleicht einen neuen Thread dies bezüglich anfangen?

Also, noch mal besten Dankk für die Beiträge, aber ich würde mich zusätzlich noch freuen wenn hier über Hart und IO-Link gesprochen würde.

Ist es so das HART nur über die 4(0)-20 mA machbar ist? 

Gruß,


----------



## Lars Weiß (31 März 2011)

Berx schrieb:


> Ist es so das HART nur über die 4(0)-20 mA machbar ist?
> 
> Gruß,



Ja, so ist es.


----------



## Sockenralf (31 März 2011)

Hallo,


MSB schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich könnte dir geholfen werden, für ein klein Häufchen Kieselsteine:
> http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/dede/Str...71-Milliamp-Process-Clamp-Meter.htm?PID=69415


 
Das Teil kann ich jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen


MfG


----------

